# He said, she said...



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.mamamia.com.au/ride-share-complaints/

*'After I jumped into a ride-share car, the driver said something that terrified me.'*
"I wanted to find out if she was lying," he began telling me.









CHELSEA MCLAUGHLIN
September 14, 2018

---

Long story short, tips on how to deactivate a driver.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Tip on how to avoid getting deactivated: don't be a creep, and record what goes on in your car.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Another B/S reporter methinks


----------

